# Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !



## Bobster (4. Februar 2011)

Naja, 
da ich auf diesem Gebiet ein wenig meinen Bestand erhöht habe sowie einige interessante Sachen erworben habe,
hier nun der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread für alle 
Liebhaber des gepflegten Eisens :q

Hier erst einmal eine Klassiker !

Die *6g DAM Effzett Blinker* alle Modelle :q
Die warten nur auf Ihren Einsatz am UL-Gerät :k

Schwimmverhalten : |kopfkrat sinkend


----------



## Bobster (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...und als nächstes etwas |kopfkrat "modernes" 
...ist aber auch Eisen mit drinn :q



*Sebile Onduspoon*
46g


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Geiler Thread , .......wo ich doch absoluter "Eisen"-Fan bin:q !

Hoffentlich kommen noch ordentlich viele Bilder !

Hier 'mal etwas älteres von DAM !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

............und noch'n paar alte DAM's :

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier mal meine neuesten ! Weiß den Hersteller leider nicht  .
Die alten Teile muß ich erst rauskramen  . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Wobblerfan

Hhhmm , ....zu so'nem Perlmutt-Blinker hätte ich kein großes Vertauen , ........oder hat er auf der Rückseite noch einen Verbindungsdraht zwischen den Springringen ?

Der Mini-Drilling könnte auch leicht zu Fehlbissen führen , wenn der Hecht den Blinker quer erwischt !

Ist aber 'ne gute Konstruktion mit dem Bleikopf , .......müßte man aber eventuell mit einer dünnen Spinnstange fischen , .....damit er sich beim Wurf nicht allzuoft verheddert|kopfkrat .

Hier noch 'n alter DAM Bleikopfspinner , gab's in verschiedenen Größen :

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@  diemai 
Mit dem Perlmuttblinker fische ich nicht , sonst hätte ich ein Stahldraht eingefügt . Schöne alte DAM-Teile hast Du da #6
War eben auf dem Boden und hab noch ein Karton mit alten KK 
gefunden . Sogar alte Wobbler , die hier aber nicht hergehören :q . So , hier zwei Turbos , deren Name ich leider nicht weiß , und der untere ist ein original Devon :k  . Gruß  Wf |wavey:


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Wobblerfan

Vielen Dank , ....man findet so alte DAM-Köder gelegentlich auf Flohmärkten .

Die beiden oben auf deinem Bild sind auch von DAM und heißen "Turbler" , habe auch drei Stück davon ,  .......siehe auch hier :

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,777/


Hier noch 'mal zwei alte Köder , sogenannte "Augenblinker" , .........Hersteller unbekannt , da nicht gestempelt !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Noch 'mal welche vom Flohmarkt , .......habe ich mit neuen Haken , Flossen und Klebeaugen aufgepimpt !

Oben ein holländischer "Rozemeijer" , .......ist aber genau nach der Form eines großen "PaKo" gebaut(vermutlich auch in dieser holländischer Schmiede hergestellt ??) , .......Blechstärke HÖCHSTENS 1mm , läßt sich schlecht werfen , aber ultra-langsam und flach führen , ......wurde ja auch für die niederländischen Polder konstruiert .

Unten zwei alte "Heintz"-Blinker , Hersteller unbekannt(da nur mit "Dr.Heintz" gestempelt) , ....vermutlich von DAM|kopfkrat ?

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier zur Abwechslung 'mal einige Top-Blinker aus Finnland(ja , ......die bauen NICHT NUR schöne Wobbler:vik .

Sie sind von der Firma "Bete" ,...... ich vermute , einer Partnerfirma von "Nils Master" .

Die zwei Größeren von drei auf'm Bild sind "Turku's" ,......die vier auf'm anderen Bild sind "Krokodil's" .

Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Modellen ist , dfas der "Turku" nur einseitig gewölbt ist , ...das "Krokodil" hingegen hat eine leichte "S"-Form , wenn man von der Seite schaut .

Diese Blinker sind leichter als ein "EffZett" vergleichbarer Größe , lasse sich aber dennoch recht gut werfen und führen , ..........wo ein "EffZett" schon am Grund hängen bleibt , gehen sie locker durch , da sie etwas flacher laufen , .........habe schon einige Hechte auf einige dieser Blinker(und auf deren nachbauten aus heimischer Werkstatt) gefangen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Fun Fisher (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hey diemai,

das sind genau die Blinker die ich schon seit sooooooo langer Zeit suche.
Könntest du mir vielleicht verraten wo du die gekauft hast? 
Das wäre echt super.
Ein Kumpel hat die Teile auch, er weiß aber auch nicht mehr wo es die gibt...
Das sind ja echte Fanggaranten...

Viele Grüße 
Fun Fisher


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier einige meiner Lieblinge für tiefes Wasser , ....die dreidimensionalen Blinker von "HaKuMa" , .....der "Hechtkiller" und "Dicksild"(der schlankere Köder) .

Diese bestehen aus einer Metall-Legierung anstatt aus Blech und lassen sich daher unwahrscheinlich weit werfen und grundnah(auch auf 15 Meter) führen .

Leider ist die Webseite der Firma nicht mehr erreichbar , ......weiß jemand etwas , ob's die überhaupt noch gibt , .......wäre schade #c?

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Hey diemai,
> 
> das sind genau die Blinker die ich schon seit sooooooo langer Zeit suche.
> Könntest du mir vielleicht verraten wo du die gekauft hast?
> ...


 
Falls du die Finnen meinst , ........ich habe meine fast alle von einem finnischen Freund eingetauscht , zwei auch auf Flohmärkten gefunden , ........google 'mal "bete spoons" oder "bete blinker/köder" , ....du müsstest sie wohl aus Skandinavien bestellen , ......ein deutscher Importeur ist mir nicht bekannt , ........auf der "Bete/NilsMaster"-Seite stand aber , das der deutsche Importeur "Think Big" wäre !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Fun Fisher (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Cool danke,
das probier ich gleich mal aus.
Drück mir die daumen .


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...............hier noch einige Blinker aus dem hohen Norden , .....produziert bei der bekannten finnischen Blinker-Schmiede "Kuusamo" !

Die unteren zwei , die etwas an einen "EffZett" erinnern , sind das bekannte Modell "Räsänen" , ...ein Top-Allroundblinker , ......ebenfalls leichter als das deutsche Pendant , ..........habe das Teil auch schon oft nachgebaut und gut auf die Klone gefangen .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Cool danke,
> das probier ich gleich mal aus.
> Drück mir die daumen .


 
Irgendwo bekommst du die schon her , sie werden ja noch produziert , ........in englischen Shops hab' ich sie glaub'ich auch schon gesehen|kopfkrat!

http://www.lurefishinguk.com/links/links3.html

Hier eine INTERNATIONALE Link-Liste für ALLES rund um's Angeln , .......schau' 'mal da bei den europäischen Links nach , .......könntest eventuell fündig werden#c !

                          viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Magdeburger (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

http://img705.*ih.us/img705/9445/cimg0800n.jpg

Ein spezielles Rapfenblei von so einem polnischen Rapfen-Spezi.


----------



## Fun Fisher (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

ok mach ich danke,

weist du zufällig, ob die Blinker dser Firma "Profiblinker" (z.B. der hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-BLINKER-Dr...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item3364873dfb) in Bezug auf Laufeigenschaften, Gewicht und Länge etc. mit deinen vergleichbar sind?

Wäre echt super wenn du mir die Frage beantworten könntest.


----------



## Bobster (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@diemai

Ich sehe schon, einige von uns sind wirklich noch lange
nicht austherapiert


----------



## Bobster (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Edit: Hab mist geschrieben, dauer noch etwas. :q


 
Der Link mit den Punks war auch leider langweilig :q


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> ok mach ich danke,
> 
> weist du zufällig, ob die Blinker dser Firma "Profiblinker" (z.B. der hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-BLINKER-Dr...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item3364873dfb) in Bezug auf Laufeigenschaften, Gewicht und Länge etc. mit deinen vergleichbar sind?
> 
> Wäre echt super wenn du mir die Frage beantworten könntest.


 
Man kann sie mit den "Bete"-Blinkern nicht vergleichen , .......sie sind noch dünnblechiger(allerdings dicker als der "Rozemeijer") , werfen sich nicht so weit und laufen flacher als die Finnen , lassen sich aber langsamer führen(ja , müssen teilweise sogar langsam geführt werden)

Habe mir vor Jahren 'mal je einen Blinker der erhältlichen Größen in einem Hamburger Angelladen gekauft , ....eine DVD der beiden "Profiblinker"-Komiker hatte mich angefixt .

Wollte die Teile sogar eventuell nachbauen .

Die Verarbeitung war aber saumäßig , ...habe alle drei Blinker mit 'ner Schlichtfeile entgratet , hatte Angst , das die scharfen Ränder eventuell die Schnur kappen könnten .
Die kleinste Größe geriet auch recht schnell ins Drehen , die Mittlere auch noch etwas , .......nur der größte Blinker lief ganz gut , .........mein Fall sind die Dinger nicht , habe sie seitdem auch kaum 'mal 'rangehängt .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> @diemai
> 
> Ich sehe schon, einige von uns sind wirklich noch lange
> nicht austherapiert


 

Hahahaha , ......da könntest du recht haben#c:q:vik: !

Hier noch 'n paar Blinker verschiedener Hersteller , ......alle aus Finnland .


                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

.....................und noch mehr Finnland-Blinker , ....der Untere in Fischform ist superleicht , hat maximal 0,5 mm Blechstärke !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

............und wieder Finnland :m, ........diese Teile werden dort glaub'ich auf Lachs und Forelle in schnellen Fließgewässern eingesetzt , ........funzen aber auch hierzulande in tieferen Seen auf Barsch , da sie für ihre kleine Größe recht schwer ausfallen .

Sie bestehen aus einer dünnen Blechplatte , auf die ein flaches Stück Blei geklebt oder genietet wird , dann wird's mit Folie überklebt und bemalt .

Der eine Blinker ist allerdings anscheinend massiv aus Kupfer gegossen oder geprägt worden .

                                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

.............so , hier noch einige meiner Eigenbauten aus V2A , -Messing , -und Kupferblech , ..........allesamt recht fängige Modelle .

Auf dem ersten Bild Kopien des finnischen "Räsänen" , .........haben mir schon einige Hechte beschert:vik: !

Auf dem zweiten Bild Versionen des finnischen "Finnbait Turbo"(ein Original ist in einer meiner oberen Posts zu sehen) , ........ein spezieller Blinker , der in einer wellenförmigen Bahn läuft und dabei starke Vibrationen und leichte Klick-Geräusche generiert(wenn der Springring im vorderen Schlitz hin ,-und her gleitet) , seine innere Wölbung ist am Schwanzende asymetrisch zu einer Seite weggebogen , bzw. der Blinker ist in sich etwas verdreht .

Ich habe erst einige Fische darauf fangen können(darunter sogar ein guter Zander aus'm Mittelwasser) , ......habe aber fast drei Dutzend dieser Eigenbauten nach Finnland vertauscht , da die Teile nicht mehr zu kaufen sind , einfach weil sie nicht mehr hergestellt werden . 

Die Jungs dort haben ihn mittlererweile auf "Deutschbait Turbo" umgetauft , ich habe ihre Fotos von einem Hecht 1,20 Meter+ auf diese Ködermodelle gesehen !:q:m!

Das dritte Bild zeigt einige meiner Eigenentwicklungen namens "DinnerBell" .

Die habe ich so genannt , weil die größere massive Messingperle hinten wie der Schlegel einer Glocke wirkt und der Köder beim Einholen ständig leichte Klick-Geräusche von sich gibt .

Außerdem trimmt diese Perle den Köder beim Werfen so aus , das er mit seiner Wölbung nach unten weisend fliegt , .......somit wie auf einem Flügel gleitet und für diesen recht leichten Köder sehr gute Wurfweiten , sogar gegen den Wind , zu erzielen sind .

Ferner fällt der Haken beim Absinken auf den Grund in die Wölbung des Blinkers , und zwar mit den Spitzen nach hinten weisend , so bleibt er wesentlich weniger oft hängen wie z. B. ein "EffZett" , ...steigt auch wesentlich schneller auf .

Allerdings verhängt sich bei circa jedem 10. Wurf der Drilling in dem "D"-förmigen Anschlag des Drahtsystems , besonders , wenn man den Blinker oft auf den Grund sinken lässt , ........diesen Nachteil nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf , da es ein recht zuverlässiger Fänger ist !

Bauanleitung hier :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hallo , guten Morgen , .........der Blech-Verrückte is' wieder da:m ,....... , diesmal mit 'n paar "ABU's" , .....aber nicht nur mit den neueren Taiwan-Ausgaben , ....sondern meistens noch richtig "Alten Schweden !":vik:

ABU hat anscheinend unzählige verschiedene Modelle von Kunstködern herausgebracht , ........ich entdecke manchmal auf Flohmärkten immer wieder mir unbekannte Blinker-Modelle dazu !

Auf dem ersten Bild ein "Plankton" , 20 gr. schwer und ausgeprägt löffelförmig , ........ich fische diese Blinker noch , habe sie daher teilweise mit Augen und neuen Haken versehen .

Auf dem zweiten Bild in der Mitte einer der bekannten "Toby's" , links ein "Salar"(wird noch in Asien hergestellt) und unten ein "Svängsta" , vermutlich aus den 1960er Jahren , ...für den großen Blinker oben fällt mir momentan der Name nicht ein .

Auf dem dritten Bild in der Mitte so ein moderner "Salar" aus Taiwan , oben in kupfer ein 7 gr. "Flamingo" und unten ein weiterer "Toby" , ...der wohl bekannteste Blinker von ABU , dieser hier ist zusätzlich mit "Röding" gestempelt(heißt glaub'ich "Saibling") , .........Bild Nr.4 zeigt diese Stempelungen .

Das letzte Bild zeigt einige gemischte neue und ältere ABU-Köder , alle von Flohmärkten für recht wenig Geld erstanden(0,5-2,0 € pro Stück , ist immer VHB) , ........links der bekannte" Atom"-Blinker mit seinem einzigartigen Wellenprofil , ........unten der ebenfalls berühmte Bleikopf-Spinner "Mörrum Spinnaren" , .........ursprünglich zum Lachsfischen in der schwedichen "Mörrum" entwickelt , fängt er auch seinen Fisch in tiefen stehenden Gewässern ,...... mein Lieblings-Bleikopf#6 !

Oben eine moderne ABU-Verpackung "Made in Taiwan" , ...darunter noch die alte , schwedische Karte , bzw. Verpackung .

Mehr Info zu alten ABU's hier(englisch) :

http://www.realsreels.com/default.aspx

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier noch einige Flohmarkt-Blinker vom Mai 2009 , .........nachdem ich sie aufgearbeitet hatte , .......links drei "EffZetts" , ein "Daiwa"-Nachbau in neongelb und Punkten und ein schwedischer "Gladsax" MeFo-Blinker .

Rechts einige Eigenbauten von'nem unbekanntem Bastler , leider habe ich mittlererweiler davon schon ein oder zwei versenkt#q !

Sie sind aus mindestens 2,0 mm dickem rostfreien Stahl gefertigt , wahrscheinlich das Zeug , wo auch chirurgische Instrumente 'draus gemacht werden , ......sie müssen auch in einer Presse geformt worden sein ,...... unmöglich , das mit Handwerkzeugen zu machen !

Sie sind klein , kompakt und schwer , super für weite Würfe und einen tiefen Lauf ,................wer im Hamburger Umland noch so'ne Köder hat oder sogar weiß , wer sie baut , bitte 'ne PM schicken !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubjäger (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Da sind ja richtig schöne Blinker dabei #6

mfg
kevin


----------



## slowhand (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und als nächstes etwas |kopfkrat "modernes"
> ...ist aber auch Eisen mit drinn :q
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Bobster,

wo haste denn die Onduspoons her? Kennst Du zufällig einen deutschen Lieferanten?


----------



## Hunter86 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

noch ein paar von mir nicht so schön wie manche hier aber egal


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@    diemai  
     Junge junge , wenn man so Deine Sammlung betrachtet #6,braucht man selbst gar nichts mehr reinstellen  . Gruß  Wf |wavey:


----------



## west1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hab mal ein paar alte rausgekramt.

Oben ein alter DAM

Unten links 2 Mepps Comet 4, mit Stempel, British Patent Brevete France 

Unten rechts 2 Mepps Aglia 4,  Stempel, British French Pat.


----------



## fletcher14ua (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

damit fange ich Forelle


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Wobblerfan

................dooooch , ......bitte , bitte:m !

@ west1

Schöne alte Stücke , Hubert , ....super#6 !



Nun einmal über'n großen Teich , .......was dem deutschen Angler sein "EffZett" , ist dem Amerikaner sein "Daredevle" von Eppinger(na ja , auch 'n deutscher Name #c!)

Beide Köder haben eine ähnliche jetzt schon hundertjährige Geschichte hinter sich , ........nur mit dem Unterschied , das der Ami NOCH NICHT in irgendeinem Billiglohnland gefertigt wird , ........Billigkopien sind aber Legion , nur echt mit dem Teufelskopf und Stempelung . 

Bin nun schon vor über 12 Jahren auf diese Blinker gestoßen , ......habe mir damals aus Neugier einen bei "BassPro Shops" mitbestellt , das war ein 1 3/4 Unzen(ca. 50 gr.) "Rok't Daredevle" .

Ich war hellauf begeistert von diesem schweren Teil , das sich super werfen und auch auf 15 Meter Tiefe grundnah führen läßt und trotzdem auch bei langsamer Führung gut läuft .

Habe mir kurz darauf noch einige mehr aus USA bestellt und seitdem immer im Herbst gut Hecht und Zander darauf gefangen ,....... da ich sie fast NUR vom Boot aus einsetze , habe ich auch noch keinen verloren(sind recht teuer geworden) .

Vor wenigen Jahren habe ich mir noch 'nen Nachschlag geholt , .....einige größere Modelle wie "Husky Devle Junior"(2 Unzen) , "Cop-E Cat Mag"(2 Unzen) und "Devle Dog Monster"(2 1/2 Unzen) , .........ferner noch die "Hofschneider Lures" oder "Red Eye Wigglers" in 2 1/2 und 1/2 Unzen , ......eine Unze entspricht ca. 28 Gramm .

Der Blinker im "Patriot" Finish ist der original "Daredevle" in 1 Unze Gewicht , ....alle anderen gleicher Größe sind die dickblechigeren 1 3/4 Unzen "Rok't Daredevles"

In Deutschland findet man die "Eppingers" recht selten , man kann sie direkt beim Hersteller bestellen :

http://eppinger.net/cgi-bin/index.pl?fs=0&init=1

Ein großes Ärgernis bei diesen ansonsten super Blinkern ist , das sie immer OHNE Wirbel und Springring vorne kommen , echt eine Unsitte bei amerikanischen Löffeln .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



slowhand schrieb:


> Hallo Bobster,
> 
> wo haste denn die Onduspoons her? Kennst Du zufällig einen deutschen Lieferanten?


 
Bei uns oder auch in Europa habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden #c

Tackle Warehouse


----------



## Wobblerfan (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Noch´n paar Spinner !   ( Wie wir alle hier ) 
Oben links die ersten drei :MYRAN SWEDEN , 15gr ,  WIPP 
dann ein MIRA  10gr , SWEDEN 
Der fünfte : Landa    FLIPZ 3  , SWEDEN 
Ganz rechts DAM  Bleikopfspinner 
Unten links : Shakespeare  Hilco 003 
dann zwei JENSEN Insect    Dänemark  
und zuletzt ein ILBA 3   Italien  

Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hay schaut mal den hab ich gestern erworben-Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Bobster (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Der sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus.

Wie schwer ?

Schon was drauf gefangen ?


----------



## Bobster (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...hiel mal was vom Schnittenbrettchen..:q

Solvkroken 24g
Falkfish 24g


----------



## Gemini (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Mein Lieblingsblech weil Lieblingszielfisch


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der sieht ja mal nicht schlecht aus.
> 
> Wie schwer ?
> 
> Schon was drauf gefangen ?



-30g glaube ich weiß nicht genau welche  Gewichts einheit auf dem Blinker ist.
-Ich habe noch nichts gefangen,da ja gerade schonzeit ist.


----------



## Wobblerfan (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hallo !  Schöne Teile allesamt #6 
Hier noch ein DAM-Blinker aus der Jura oder Kreide :q ,weiß nicht mehr , darunter ein Toby 20 gr. , unten ein e-rang   Sardine 16 gr . Gruß  Wf |wavey:


----------



## Bobster (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

....der e-rang (?) scheint mir ja ein kleines, handwerkliches
kunstwerk zu sein.

Wo gibt es denn sowas?


----------



## Wobblerfan (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> ....der e-rang (?) scheint mir ja ein kleines, handwerkliches
> kunstwerk zu sein.
> 
> Wo gibt es denn sowas?



In Schweden !  Wf


----------



## Nolfravel (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Moin,


Der E-Rang hat doch eine große Ähnlichkeit mit dem Falkfish-Thor.


Jan Peter


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Wobblerfan

.......was hat der DAM für'n Dekor auf der Vorderseite ?

.......ist der "Toby" original von ABU ?

 .........wenn ja , muß er wohl 'n ziehmlich neues Modell sein(made in Taiwan) , .......ich habe nur'n paar Ältere , keiner mit Foliendekor dabei !


                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@  diemai  
Der DAM ist von der gegenseite auch silber 
Der Tobi ist nicht original 

Noch ´n paar alte , bis auf den letzten . 
Auf den oberen Zwerg steht leider nichts drauf 
auf dem darunter steht hinten nur Germany drauf 
der nächste ;+
der unterste ist ein Gnom 1     12gr   

Gruß  Wf   #h


----------



## Bobster (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...hier mal einige Perlmutspangen/Blinker
welche ich mir von einem netten Boardie
für den Beginn der Seefo-Saison besorgt habe.

9-12g

Naja, getestet habe ich sie schon |rotwerden...
aber nur im flachen Wasser....

Die laufen einfach supergoil :m


----------



## Wobblerfan (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@    Bobster  
Traumblinker  #6  .  Hab ich gerade im neuen Stollenwerk Kat. 
vor mir . Werde wohl schwach werden  .  Gruß  Wf


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Wobblerfan

...........danke für die Info , .......schöne alte Teile haste da wieder , kann dir aber bei der Identifizierung leider nicht helfen !

@ Bobster

Die sind wirklich wunderschön , ........natur pur !



Habe vor'n paar Tagen das allererste Mal bei Ebay 'was gekauft , ........die Teile sind aus den USA schon auf dem Weg zu mir , ......zwei "Daredevle's" , einer in  1 Unze(28 gr.) und der Zweite in 3/8 Unzen .

Ich freu' mich schon , ..........und habe auch schon weitere in der Bucht entdeckt:q .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe vor'n paar Tagen das allererste Mal bei Ebay 'was gekauft , ........die Teile sind aus den USA schon auf dem Weg zu mir , ......zwei "Daredevle's" , einer in 1 Unze(28 gr.) und der Zweite in 3/8 Unzen .


 
Hi Dimai,

'hab auf Deine Informationen auch mal direkt bei Eppinger bestellt. Klasse Service...so far 

Anyway, die Daredevles gibt es übrigens in einigen ausgesuchten Größen und Farben bei Stollenwerk.


----------



## diemai (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hi Dimai,
> 
> 'hab auf Deine Informationen auch mal direkt bei Eppinger bestellt. Klasse Service...so far
> 
> Anyway, die Daredevles gibt es übrigens in einigen ausgesuchten Größen und Farben bei Stollenwerk.


 

Ich weiß , ...aber Stollenwerk fand ich schon immer recht teuer , .....hab' da nie 'was bestellt .

Hast du die Lieferung von "Eppinger" schon erhalten ?

War wiegesagt auch echt überrascht von der Kundenfreundlichkeit dort !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

So , ....hier sind die guten Stücke , ......finde es allerdings schade , das bei diesen Ami-Blinkern nie Springringe und Wirbel montiert sind ,...... muß man immer nachrüsten !

Werde die Haken allerdings auch gegen dünndrähtigere Modelle austauschen , ...die pieksen weit besser!

                                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

dimai mit seinen Eppingern hat micht voll infiziert 

...leider warte ich immer noch auf meine Lieferung,
denke aber ich bekomme in den nächsten Tagen einen
Termin beim Zoll zugestell 


....hier noch eine "Aufrüstungsmassnahme" für den
16. März


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Bobster

............blinkerst du im Fließwasser mit diesen schlanken Teilen |kopfkrat?

..........."Eppingeritis" kann unter Hechtanglern wirklich leicht übertragbar sein :q:q:q:m, ......hoffentlich kommen deine Eisen bald ! 

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Habe ich heute morgen auf'm Flohmarkt gefunden , ......"Balzer Colonel"-Blinker , 15gr , ...noch neu auf Karte !


War im Paket mit drei "Rapala's"(siehe Wobbler-Fotothread) , .........ich frage mich allerdings , ob das Teil mit seinem dicken Puschel überhaupt noch vernünftig laufen wird , bin eigentlich kein großer Fan von Blinkern mit großen "Anhängseln" , ..............irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit ?



                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefannn87 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*





Prolex von ProfiBlinker, brachte mir in ca insgesamt 30 Minuten Angelzeit 3 Brummer!
Zwei Dickbarsche und einen Hecht (Zu sehen in meinem Album)


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hat mir eben der Postmann gebracht , .......erstanden auf Ebay Großbritannien , ....nicht GANZ billig , .......aber ich mag solche Riesen-Eisen für's herbstliche Tiefwasser-Blinkern ,..... die eher dunkle Farbe könnte sich im klaren Wasser auch als vorteilhaft erweisen!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Wer klaut denn da mein ultimatives Thema


----------



## Bobster (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> Hat mir eben der Postmann gebracht , .......erstanden auf Ebay Großbritannien
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Dimai ist mir immer 2 Schritte voraus 
Auch ich bin dabei mir in dem "Heavy Metal" Bereich
einiges zu erwerben........aber selbst der Postman ist bei Dir früher da 


Sehr schöne Teile, dimai !

|wavey:


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Dimai ist mir immer 2 Schritte voraus
> Auch ich bin dabei mir in dem "Heavy Metal" Bereich
> einiges zu erwerben........aber selbst der Postman ist bei Dir früher da
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank , .......ich hoffe auch , das vor'm Ende der Schonzeit noch'n paar dazukommen:q #6!

@ vlsk

..............meinst du damit die !"Profi-Blinker" Köder ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vlsk (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Wie?


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier ein paar Schmuckstücke von mir|rolleyes

Hansen Blinker
Die ersten 3 von links sind Hansen Flash´s in 16g und die beiden letzten von rechts sind zwei Hansen Lotus in 18g. Schöne Köder für Rapfen und Barsche, und natürlich auch für Mefos (allerdings noch nicht erprobt) Letztes Jahr original in Dänemark gekauft:m






Und hier ein Myran Spinner in 10g, letztes Jahr von nem Kumpel hier aus dem Board geschenkt bekommen.
Natürlich im passenden Design:m


----------



## Bobster (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Der Deutschland-Spinner ist cool 


....gibt es die Hansens, preislich gesehen, günstiger in Dänemarkt als hier bei uns ?


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



vlsk schrieb:


> Wie?


 
...............mit dem geklauten ultimativen Thema #c|kopfkrat!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der Deutschland-Spinner ist cool
> 
> 
> ....gibt es die Hansens, preislich gesehen, günstiger in Dänemarkt als hier bei uns ?


 
Werde ich mal herausfinden, aber sie kamen mir schon recht günstig vor|rolleyes


----------



## vlsk (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> ...............mit dem geklauten ultimativen Thema #c|kopfkrat!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, meine Aussage war aber auch eher ironisch in Anlehnung an mein Thema zu verstehen.


----------



## Nolfravel (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@Fangenichts:

Auf den ganz linken solltest du gut aufpassen, die Fareb wird ja nun schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr hergetsellt, der ist aber mit Abstand mein bester Truttenköder.

Die Lotus sind schwul.
Die fliegen einfach nicht venünftig.


Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## Raubjäger (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Habe mir heute 2 neue bleche und ein spinner gekauft.

Spinner Cora z gr5 12g
Blinker Cora z 65mm 30g
Blinker C z 80ora mm 45g
Kennt sich wer mit den Drillingen aus oder hat schon Erfahrungen gesammelt,heißen CGS Drillinge.Will gern wissen ob ich die wechseln muss.
http://img838.*ih.us/img838/205/fotos0227.jpg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> @Fangenichts:
> 
> Auf den ganz linken solltest du gut aufpassen, die Fareb wird ja nun schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr hergetsellt, der ist aber mit Abstand mein bester Truttenköder.
> 
> ...


 

Dann werde ich ihn hüten|rolleyes Aber nicht vor Barsch und Rapfen Und vielleicht auch nicht vor MeFo und Lachs|rolleyes

@ Bobster
Habe mich mal informiert#6 In Dänemark kosten die Blinker *im Laden* z. Z. so um die 3€ pro Stück, letztes Jahr waren sie noch leicht günstiger.
In den Deutschen Onlineshops habe ich bisher nur Preise von 3,50-3,80€ gesehen, wohlgemerkt in den Onlineshops.


----------



## RaubfischHunter13 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

am besten für Barsche ist Drop Shot


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



RaubfischHunter13 schrieb:


> am besten für Barsche ist Drop Shot


 
Aha, und wie kommst du dadrauf?|kopfkrat

Ich fische allerdings sehr gerne im Topwaterbereich und da komme ich schlecht mit DS hin|rolleyes


----------



## Bobster (1. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



FangeNichts5 schrieb:


> Habe mich mal informiert#6 In Dänemark kosten die Blinker *im Laden* z. Z. so um die 3€ pro Stück, letztes Jahr waren sie noch leicht günstiger.
> In den Deutschen Onlineshops habe ich bisher nur Preise von 3,50-3,80€ gesehen, wohlgemerkt in den Onlineshops.


 

Danke für Deine zwischenzeitliche Recherche,
lohnt sich ja dann nicht wirklich.

|wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Lotus sind schwul.
> Die fliegen einfach nicht venünftig.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hase, so kurz wie du wirfst ist das doch völlig egal. :q Was ich mit deiner Tusk + 25gr Snap baller, das ist Weitwurf. 

Hansen Flash sind geil, fliegen wirklich gut und fangen fast immer. Leider finde ich die neuen Falkfishfarben zum ko... da ist von Kotzfarben bis hin zum Spermerweiß alles dabei |uhoh:


----------



## Nolfravel (2. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hase, so kurz wie du wirfst ist das doch völlig egal. :q Was ich mit deiner Tusk + 25gr Snap baller, das ist Weitwurf.
> 
> Hansen Flash sind geil, fliegen wirklich gut und fangen fast immer. Leider finde ich die neuen Falkfishfarben zum ko... da ist von Kotzfarben bis hin zum Spermerweiß alles dabei |uhoh:


 

Du bist da auch recht schmerzfrei
Ich fische fast keine Snaps.

Die für mich fängigsten Weitwurf-Blinker sind die Falkfish Thor.

Wie ich schon sagte, Hansen Flash, Fight und der Thor sind meine Lieblingsblinker auf Trutten.



JP

PS: Es heißt Sperm*a:q*


----------



## diemai (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hallo , Blech-Gemeinde........

Ein weiterer US-Traditions-Blinker , ....erstanden für wenig Geld bei Ebay USA , lag gestern im Briefkasten , .........der "Red Eye Wiggler" , ursprünglich von "Hofschneider" , ....wird jetzt aber von "Eppinger" vertrieben .

Ein offensichtlich älteres Stück , ......werde ihn ein wenig mit Metallpolitur abrubbeln und er bekommt auch 'nen neuen Haken und Wirbel vorne .

Aber für meine recht sichtigen Hausgewässer ist das angelaufene Messing garnicht schlecht........#6!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier meine kleine Bestellung von Eppinger/USA.

Mit Katalog, Firmengeschichte, Aufkleber, Kugelschreiber
und Schlüsselring.....sehr Service orientiert #6


----------



## Gemini (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Sehr schön. So bleibt man dann auch (hoffentlich)
 Traditionsunternehmen.

Auch wenn solche Hersteller sicher unter der modernen 
Konkurrenz zu leiden haben.

Das Logo sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Bobster

...........na toll#6 , ....jetzt hast du sie endlich :vik:!

Ich habe vorhin gerade wieder welche auf US-Ebay ersteigert , .....knapp 30 Tacken für 5 Stück (1 Unze) und 3 Stück (3/4 Unzen) "Daredevles" ,  ......nur zwei von den acht Blinkern leicht gebraucht , der Rest noch originalverpackt , ............. und das inclusive Versand geht ja wohl , denke ich:vik:!

@ Gemini

..........was den Service betrifft , könnten sich hiesige Firmen von den Amis locker 'mal zwei Scheiben abschneiden .

Hatte vor vielen Jahren 'mal 'ne PLANO-Box aus USA bestellt , .........da ich leider immer zuviel Zeugs mitschleppe , ist da irgenwann 'mal das Griffstück gebrochen .

Habe dann eine Anfrage mit der Bitte um ein Ersatzteil nach Texas geschickt , ....man könne mit den Kosten dafür meine Kreditkarte belasten , .........nach drei Wochen kam ein passender neuer Griff für meine Angelkiste mit dem Hinweis , das dieser gratis sei , da vollste Kundenzufriedenheit bei PLANO zur Firmenphilosophie gehöre !

Da war ich absolut baff , .......hierzulande langen die Firmen gerade bei Ersatzteilen ordentlich zu .

Das "Eppinger"-Logo mit dem Teufelskopf bezieht sich lt. Firmenkatalog auf eine deutsche Einheit während des ersten Weltkrieges , die von ihren amerikanischen Gegnern respektvoll "Teufelshunde" genannt , aber später dennoch besiegt wurde .

Diese amerikanischen Einheiten hatten den Beinamen "Daredevils"(deutsch: "Wagehälse" , "Wagemutige") , daher kommt der Name des Blinkers .

Da viele Amerikaner aber sehr religiös sind , und man daher den Namen des Teufels "devil" nicht so gut für einen Angelköder vermarkten konnte , wurde er einfach in "devle" umgeschrieben , was in der Aussprache nur einen kleinen Unterschied ausmacht .

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Gemini (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@diemai

Nicht nur die Hersteller, auch die Tackle-Läden in den USA 
bieten ausgezeichneten Service. Dort muss man keine Verkäufer
 suchen UND wird kompetent beraten. Trotzdem finde ich das was 
Plano da gemacht hat bemerkenswert. So kauft man doch gerne
 wieder!

Danke für die nette Hintergrundgeschichte zu Eppinger


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hallo ! Nicht ganz neu . Den oberen kenn ich leider nicht , ist 90mm lang , der untere ist ein Abu GLIMMY 25gr . 
Bei dem Spinner find ich den Löffel klasse , weil Kiemendeckel und Schuppen aussehen wie eingraviert  . Steht leider nichts drauf  . Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo ! Nicht ganz neu . Den oberen kenn ich leider nicht , ist 90mm lang , der untere ist ein Abu GLIMMY 25gr .
> Bei dem Spinner find ich den Löffel klasse , weil Kiemendeckel und Schuppen aussehen wie eingraviert . Steht leider nichts drauf  . Gruß Wf #h


 
Sehr schöne Stücke , die Blinker#6 !

So'n Spinner habe ich vor Jahren 'mal aus der Hamburger Dove-Elbe gezogen , ........auf dem Blatt waren noch Reste von blauer/lila/schwarzer Farbe 'drauf , das Auge auch ,.............sowie auf der Rückseite eine Preisaufschrift(Permanent-Marker) "1,95" !

Hab' aber keine Ahnung , von welchem Hersteller der ist#c!

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## u-see fischer (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier mal Bilder meiner ältesten Schmuckstücke.

Die beiden habe ich das erstemal vor fast 44 Jahren gefischt, sind die einzigen anglerischen Andenken an meinen vor langer Zeit verstorbenen Vater.

Da ich große Angst habe, einen der beiden zu verliehren, kommen die fast nicht mehr zum Einsatz, mit dürfen/müssen die aber immer.


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ u-see fischer

Sehr schöne alte "EffZett's" , .......diese Farbe ist schon in meinen DAM-Katalog von 1961 'drin !

Hatte 'mal so einen auf'm Flohmarkt gesehen , ....der Händler wollte ihn mir aber nicht verkaufen , da er für'n Stammkunden zurückgelegt war , ....sollte 5 Euro kosten !

In's Wasser werfen würde ich diese Erinnerungsstücke allerdings überhaupt nicht mehr !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (11. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Lake Fork Flutter Spoon
Nichols Lures
21g

sinkend :q


----------



## diemai (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Lake Fork Flutter Spoon
> Nichols Lures
> 21g
> 
> sinkend :q


 
Schon gefischt ?

So'ne Blinker mit "Anhängsel" betrachte ich immer mit Skepsis , da diese wohl eher wie'n "Fallschirm" wirken und der Blinker dann nicht mehr intensiv läuft !

Hängt wohl auch viel davon ab , wie sich das Material im Wasser verhält !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Moin Dimai,

ein interessanter Punkt, den Du da machst |kopfkrat

Nein, gefischt habe ich den Löffel noch nicht und bin gespannt ob es sich so verhalten könnte wie Du beschrieben hast.
Es ist auch mein erster "Löffel mit Puschel" :q

Aber davon ausgehend, das meine "Wobbler mit Puschel"
alle hervorragend laufen, bin ich gespannt auf den ersten Einsatz.


----------



## diemai (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Bobster

.............ja, muß man sehen , .........gegen so'ne kleinen Federbüschel wie die , die oft an Poppern 'dran sind , ist wohl nix gegen einzuwenden , aber wenn der Puschel zu dick und zu steif ist , wird sich meine oben genannte Befürchtung wohl bewahrheiten .

Hatte mit meinen Eigenbaublinkern schon 'mal diesbezügliche Experimente gemacht(ein bestimmtes Modell hatte in einem Hamburger Kanal 'mal ein Kondom gefangen und lief damit im Schlepp immer noch ganz passabel), ........wenn der Blinker an sich schon eine sehr starke Eigenaktion hat , wird er auch mit einem Anhängsel klarkommen , aber etwas bremsen wird ihn dieses in jedem Fall !

Hier 'mal meine neuesten Erwerbungen :

Oben ein amerikanischer Blinker von "Lindy" , angegeben mit 1 1/2 Unzen(42 gr.) , ca. 11,5 cm lang ohne Haken , ......sehr ungewöhnlich die Rautenprägung , ....die sendet bestimmt immer gut Lichtreflexe aus .

Der ebenfalls große Blinker in der Mitte ist ein "ABU Pike" , ebenfalls ca. 11,5 cm mit 40 gr. , ..........habe ihm erst'mal 'n Auge verpaßt , .......ebenso etwas größere Haken bei beiden Blinkern montiert .

Der "Winzling" ist glaub'ich australischer Herkunft(kann aber auch USA sein , bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher) und heißt "Wonder Flash" , mit 5/8 Unzen(knapp 17gr.) markiert .

Ein Super-Teil für's Tiefe und weite Würfe , ....für Flachwasser ungeeignet , ....die Blechstärke beträgt mindestens 2,5 mm !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Sehr schönes Blech hast Du Dir da 'mal wieder zugelegt.

Der Lindy's sieht wirklich interessant aus und die erhofften Effekte könnten eintreffen.

Der ABU-Pike steht bei mir auch schon länger auf der Liste...
muß aber jetzt erst einmal warten bis die 3 geschossenen
Eppingers aus den USA eintreffen :q


----------



## diemai (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Blech hast Du Dir da 'mal wieder zugelegt.
> 
> Der Lindy's sieht wirklich interessant aus und die erhofften Effekte könnten eintreffen.
> 
> ...


 
.............die müssten doch jetzt langsam 'mal eintrudeln(falls sie nicht schon beim Zoll liegen) !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Ich habe mir gestern welche "gewonnen" auf 3.2.1. :q


----------



## diemai (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern welche "gewonnen" auf 3.2.1. :q


 

...............zeich' mal :q:m!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Bekommt man die Lyndy Gator Spoons nur hier :

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/cart/products.php/nav_id/7/page/1/id/611/name/LindyGatorSpoons

|kopfkrat

Leider kein PayPal und kein Versand nach Dland


----------



## Bobster (12. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> ...............zeich' mal :q:m!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Sag' ich doch ...muß ich erst mal abwarten bis die da sind :m

'war dann heute noch auf der Raubfischmesse Sauerland,
Seeforelle auf am 16. März usw,

Mein Budget ist schon "fast" weg für diesen Monat,
ich brauche auch keine #4 von der Regierung für den Rest
des Monats


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Bobster

Die werden bestimmt nach hier verschicken , ....das ist nur nicht extra angegeben , weil es zu wenig vorkommt , ........Frachtraten nach Europa sowie Versandarten sollten vorher erfragt werden , Bezahlung allerdings nur per Kreditkarte .

Ich habe meinen "Lindy" aus der Bucht , ....habe sogar noch 1,28 $ mehr bezahlt als dort bei R&H's Muskie Shop:q!

               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier 'mal drei Mini-Blinker , .......die drei Rohlinge habe ich heute morgen unmontiert auf'm Flohmarkt gefunden , ......waren als "Locklöffel" in einer "Dieter Eisele"-Verpackung , ........für 60 Cent habe ich sie mitgenommen .

Hatte so ähnliche Rohlinge vor Jahren schon 'mal aus USA bezogen ,..... daher weiß ich , das sie als Blinker gut funzen und habe sie gleich mit Klebeaugen , Wirbeln und Haken versehen , .........die hintere Rundung entspricht in der Größe ungefähr dem halben Umfang einer 1-Euro Münze , ......recht kleine Dinger also .

Aber die Blechstärke beträgt gut 2 Millimeter , die lassen sich bestimmt richtig weit 'rausfeuern , .......in die tieferen Löcher 'rein , ...dort wo die fetten Barsche wohnen:q#6!  

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lorenz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*


:q:q:q


----------



## Bobster (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Der Lorenz macht ja mal 'ne klare Ansage :q

Schönes Sammlerobjekt.


----------



## diemai (25. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Lorenz

...............ist das 'n "Daredevle" ?

Sehr schönes Teil#6 !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lorenz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> ...............ist das 'n "Daredevle" ?



Keine Ahnung.Da steht nichts drauf.
Die Rückseite ist weiß und der Blinker war in einer runden Klarsichtröhre mit rotem Deckel.


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Moin ! Hab ich heute morgen beim stöbern gefunden :q . Gruß Wf #h


----------



## diemai (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.Da steht nichts drauf.
> Die Rückseite ist weiß und der Blinker war in einer runden Klarsichtröhre mit rotem Deckel.


 

...........Danke , .....wenn nix 'draufsteht , dann is'ses auch keiner !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (26. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Die "Eppingeritis" ist bei mir ausgebrochen :q

Hier zwei neue


----------



## diemai (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Die "Eppingeritis" ist bei mir ausgebrochen :q
> 
> Hier zwei neue


 

...............habe die Tage auch welche vom US-Ebay bekommen ....., Fotos kommen demnächst !

Unheilbar , .......würde ich sagen#c!

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

So , ....hier einige Bilder meiner letzten Erwebungen , ........alles Ebay .

Auf dem ersten Bild einige "Eppinger Daredevles" , 1 Unze schwer(28gr) , ......der eine Rotweiße ist auf der Unterseite silberfarben , der andere kupferfarben .

Auf dem zweiten Bild einige "Daredevlets" in 3/4 Unzen , ....das dritte Bild zeigt einen poppigen "Hofschneider Red Eye" nebst zwei gebrauchten "Red Eyes" , ........interessanterweise haben beide Messingblinker unterschiedliche Blechstärken und auch etwas andere Wölbungen , ........habe beide Blinker aufpoliert und mit den guten "Gamakatsu's" versehen .

Die "Eppingers" habe ich auch mit anderen Haken versehen , weil ich diese dickdähtigen Original-Drillinge nicht mag , .......natürlich auch vorne Wirbel montiert .

Auf dem letzten Bild sind zwei "HAKUMA-Hechtkiller" zu sehen , die ich noch ersteigern konnte , ...........die Firma gibt's anscheinend nicht mehr und diese Blinker sind absolut Top zum Befischen tiefer Löcher(habe mit solchen Blinkern schon Hecht und Zander auf 15m am Grund gefangen) . 

Sie sind nicht aus Blech , sondern aus einer Metallegierung und damit auch dreidimensional geformt , nicht so flach wie normale Blechblinker .

Daher sind es auch beim Auswerfen absolute Weitenjäger , ich setze sie aber überwiegend vom Boot aus ein , .......Abrisse können jetzt wohl kaum mehr ersetzt werden , ...besitze jetzt mit diesen beiden Neuen gerade 'mal'n halbes Dutzend !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@dimai

Ganz großes Eppinger - Kino hier ....#6

Sehr schöne Sachen.

Das mit den wuchtigen US-Drillingen hat mich auch gestört
und ich bin gespannt auf den 1. Mai .(Ende der Hechtschonzeit bei uns) 
Ob ich einen mit 'nem Eppinger erwische #c


----------



## diemai (27. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> @dimai
> 
> Ganz großes Eppinger - Kino hier ....#6
> 
> ...


 
Habe mit den 1 3/4 Unzen "Rok't Daredevles" schon gut gefangen('n paar Hechte und Zander bis über 80cm) , diese leichteren 1 Unzen "Daredevles" habe ich bisjetzt wenig gefischt , da mein Hausgewässer recht tief ist(hatte bisjetzt auch nur ein -, oder zwei davon) , "Daredevlets" hatte ich vorher garnicht , ...........werde letztere beide Modelle aber in flacheren Gewässern ausgiebig testen , ...die "Red Eyes" natürlich auch  !

Diese dickdrähtigen Haken dringen nicht so einfach in's Fischmaul ein , habe ich 'mal gelesen , ........erscheint mir auch sehr plausibel , .........solange es nicht auf Welse 1,5m + geht  ..........#c!

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*





Das sind echt tolle Dinger


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Stimmt , die sehen gut aus ! #6 Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ diemai   
Nur mal ´ne Frage : Ich will bei uns Löffel in Form von Effzet 
ausstanzen . Wie dick sollte ich das VA Blech nehmen ? 
Gruß  Wf   #h


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Jaa 
nur leider gibts die nicht in Deutschland zu kaufen ._.


----------



## Wobblerfan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Sondern ???  Gruß Wf   #h


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Sondern ???  Gruß Wf   #h



Habe noch keine gefunden:c
Ich hab die bis jetzt nur in ein schottischen Onlineshop gefunden. #6


----------



## diemai (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ diemai
> Nur mal ´ne Frage : Ich will bei uns Löffel in Form von Effzet
> ausstanzen . Wie dick sollte ich das VA Blech nehmen ?
> Gruß Wf #h


 
.............nur ausstanzen oder auch gleich maschinell wölben ?

Von Hand wölben(Kugelhammer) geht nur bis 2mm Blechstärke , dann auch nur größere Blinker , ........die Längswölbung muß bei V2A zuerst im Schraubstock um einen Stahldorn gebogen werden , bei Kupfer und Messing reicht eine Hartholzmatrize , Kunstoffhammer , Amboß/Stahlplatte und Kugelhammer .

Es gibt hier auch 'nen Blinkerbau-Thread , ansonsten hier :

http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/inde...nc=view&id=3111&catid=29&limit=6&limitstart=0

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@  diemai 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort #6 . Falls es was wird , lass ich von mir hören .   Gruß   Wf   #h


----------



## Lorenz (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Grad beim Ausmisten gefunden...ein "ESPO" #c


----------



## diemai (29. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Grad beim Ausmisten gefunden...ein "ESPO" #c


 
Ein schönes Stück , .....kenne ich garnicht , ........kannst du mehr dazu sagen ?

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> Ein schönes Stück , .....kenne ich garnicht , ........kannst du mehr dazu sagen ?



Nö...als Bub hab ich von nem Bekannten ne Sitzkiepe gekauft und da war das Teil drin.Beim Ausmisten bin ich drübergestolpert...


----------



## diemai (31. März 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Nö...als Bub hab ich von nem Bekannten ne Sitzkiepe gekauft und da war das Teil drin.Beim Ausmisten bin ich drübergestolpert...


 
...............Schade !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (23. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

*Frohe Oster !*

..hier noch einige Neuzugänge eines bekannten Herstellers


----------



## diemai (23. April 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> *Frohe Oster !*
> 
> ..hier noch einige Neuzugänge eines bekannten Herstellers


 
................desgleichen , ..........viele schön bunte Eier hast du ja schon im Nest !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...hier mal etwas aus deutschen Landen 

HEGO-Blinker aus der Eifel.
In handarbeit gefertigt.

....musten natürlich in meine Sammlung :m

Die Laufeigenschaften sind wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## diemai (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...hier mal etwas aus deutschen Landen
> 
> HEGO-Blinker aus der Eifel.
> In handarbeit gefertigt.
> ...


 
Die sehen wirklich sehr , sehr schön aus#6#6#6 , ..........habe die Teile 'mal gegoogelt , ............du fischt die doch wohl nicht wirklich , .......bei den Preisen|supergri #c?

Wenn meine handgefertigten Eigenbau-Blinker auch nur halb so viel bringen würden , müsste ich nicht mehr arbeiten gehen!

Aber meine Teile sind halt nicht so schön(fangen tun einige Modelle davon allerdings auch sehr gut) , ....hier meine allerneuesten Prototypen , sind allerdings noch in der Erprobungs, -und Verbesserungsphase#c:m !

                  Gruß , diemai#h

PS: Sorry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität , .....bin schon etwas schläfrig , die Halteschlaufe der Kamera hing wohl im Weg#c#q !


----------



## Bobster (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> Aber meine Teile sind halt nicht so schön(fangen tun einige Modelle davon allerdings auch sehr gut) , ....hier meine allerneuesten Prototypen , sind allerdings noch in der Erprobungs, -und Verbesserungsphase#c:m !
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Dimai,
Du weisst doch, die Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters 

...was wirklich zählt ist "wer fängt hat Recht" !

und ich habe mit den Dingern noch nichts gefangen :m
aber wer weiß...kommt hoffentlich noch.

Das arbeiten mit Emaille auf einem Blinkerrohling könnte noch ein schönes Winterprojekt für mich werden |kopfkrat

Deine, besonders die auf dem ersten Foto, sehen doch 
sehr gut aus - TOP - Arbeit.

...und wenn Sie dann noch fangen ...


----------



## diemai (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Dimai,
> Du weisst doch, die Schönheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters
> 
> ...was wirklich zählt ist "wer fängt hat Recht" !
> ...


 
Den einen in Silber/Chartreuse habe ich heute schon versenkt , ........liefen im See sowie nich' so überzeugend wie in der Badewanne, .......muß die gesamte Form wohl noch 'mal überarbeiten #c#q! 

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Tach Leute ! Heute beim packen meiner Gerätschaften für den Schwedenurlaub zufällig gefunden  
Habe diese Teile vor langer Zeit mal aus Amiland bekommen .
Der Spinner ist ein " SHYSTER "  1/4 OZ  , G.L.E. INC    , CALOWELL   , IDAHO   

Der Krautblinker ist 6 cm lang und golden , nicht silber wie hinten draufsteht .


----------



## Wobblerfan (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hallo , ich nochmal . Eben wieder mal Mitteilung bekommen , Bilder können nicht hochgeladen werden ;+ . Warum auch immer |gr:  . Gruß  Wf


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*


----------



## Pikehunter 95 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Die Landa Pikko Blinker sind einfach Bombe *-*


----------



## Amero (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

#h
habe heute nachmittag ein spinner gefunden auf der rückseite des blattes steht mosca |kopfkrat die baumwollfäden am drilling sind der hammer 






​


----------



## Bobster (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Pikehunter 95 schrieb:


> Die Landa Pikko Blinker sind einfach Bombe *-*


 

Sind die nur im Ausland erhältlich ?
..oder auch in Deutschelanda :q

Danke


----------



## Bobster (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Amero schrieb:


> #h
> 
> habe heute nachmittag ein spinner gefunden auf der rückseite des blattes steht mosca |kopfkrat die baumwollfäden am drilling sind der hammer ​


​ 

Schönes Teil....Baumwollfäden sind really old school :q


----------



## Bobster (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

....neulich, eine als Dachbodenfund, deklarierte Aufmerksamkeit eines Arbeitskollegen bekommen :m

Auf der Rückseite ist nur 12 G eingestanzt ?

Kennt diesen Blnker jemand ?

Sieht für mich wie ein Red Eye/Eppinger Nachbau aus ?


----------



## diemai (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Bobster

Das gibt 'n ähnlichen antiken US-Blinker , ...hab ich 'mal auf Ebay gesehen , .......der hat aber nicht diese Spinnerblätter 'dran , ........deiner ist wohl 'n Europäer wegen den 12 G(ramm) ?

Hier 'mal meine neuesten Erwebungen , ........der "Loco"(spanisch für "verrückt") von Glen L. Evans , ....ein US-Blinker , der anscheinend nicht mehr hergestellt wird , .......bei "Stollenwerk" gab's den früher auch .

Weiß nicht , ob alles Originale sind , manche sind auch nur mit "LOCO" markiert  , andere mit dem Größen-Code oder auch mit dem Herstellernamen .

Habe sie mit Klebeaugen , Haken und Wirbeln nachgerüstet , ebenso die recht großen Original-Springringe gegen kleinere ausgetauscht .

Der größte Blinker in Gr.6 hat ca. 13cm , die Gr.5 ist ca. 10,5cm und die Gr. 4 ca. 9cm , ....es gibt selbstverständlich noch kleinere Größen , ...besitze noch einige der Gr.3 .

Das Laufverhalten ist wirklich "loco" , ........der Blinker wobbelt nicht so wie ein herkömmlicher Blechköder , sondern bricht unkontrolliert zu den Seiten aus , fast schon wie ein Jerkbait .

Ultrakurze Einholpausen und plötzliches wieder anrucken begünstigen diese Verhalten noch , ja generieren es sogar verstärkt .

Erstaunlicherweise scheint der "Loco" trotz des großen Kopfteils auch gut seine Lauftiefe zu halten , .......er steigt jedenfalls nicht so schnell hoch , wie ich es vor den ersten Würfen damit gedacht hatte .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hallo , Leute ,

..............hier meinte neuesten Ebay-Erwerbungen , ....... der "Little Cleo" aus USA#6 .

............hatte vor einiger Zeit zufällig 'mal einen "Little Cleo" durch einen Tausch in die Hände bekommen und war von dem Blinker schwer begeistert , .......die Blinker sind recht dickblechig und daher für's herbstliche Tiefwasser-Spinnen gut geeignet , ......von den Wurfeigenschaften , ...besonders der kleineren Modelle , ganz zu schweigen .

Hab' die Dinger über's US-Ebay geschossen und hatte Glück das sie so durch'n Zoll sind ,.... brauchte nix extra löhnen !

Habe sie noch mit Reizflossen  , Klebeaugen und Wirbeln versehen , .........der Herbst kann kommen!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe sie noch mit Reizflossen , Klebeaugen und Wirbeln versehen , .........der Herbst kann kommen!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Wirklich wieder schöne Teile die Du Dir da zugelegt hast #6

Wie steht's mit einer öffentliche Führung, einmal die Woche,
durch Deine mit Kunstködern verschönerte Unterkunft 

Deine Sammlung würde mich wirklich interessieren :m


----------



## diemai (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Deine Sammlung würde mich wirklich interessieren :m


 
..............danke schön , .......aber da blicke ich langsam selber nicht mehr durch , .........ist aber beim Einräumen der Ködertaschen zum Saisonstart immer wieder schön , 'was "Neues" zu entdecken|kopfkrat!

Ich denke , das ich , wenn meine Frau mich irgendwann wieder zum Vereinsteich schleppt(da ist es meistens recht mau mit Spinnangeln) , ....mal eine Tacklebox-Review auf Video machen werde , ....hatte ich seit längerem schon 'mal vor(obwohl da "nur" die von mir gerade benutzten Köder drin sind) !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## `angelfreak04 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

hey...

hier diesen spinner hat ein kumpel beim blinkern raus geholt und mir geschenkt.der macht ordentlich druck unter wasser....


----------



## Wobblerfan (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@     Bobster  
      Wie steht's mit einer öffentliche Führung, einmal die Woche,
durch Deine mit Kunstködern verschönerte Unterkunft 

Gute Idee #6 , ich komm mit , ist auch nicht weit von uns  .
Gruß  Wf   #h


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

hier 2 gerade fertig gestellte eingenbau spinner.


http://img845.*ih.us/img845/9707/spinner001.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## diemai (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> hier 2 gerade fertig gestellte eingenbau spinner.


 

Haste die schon ausprobiert ?

Bei dem Buzzer kann es sein , das er wegen der großen Bleikugel hinten etwas zu schwer ist und du ihn daher sehr schnell einkurbeln mußt , ........dieses Problem wäre bei Verwendung von normalen Spinnerblättern noch akuter , da ein zu schwanzlastiger Spinner nicht mehr richtig angeströmt wird und daher schlecht läuft(schlechte Erfahrungen meinerseits) .

Ferner sieht mir der Haken recht klein aus , ......ich hätte ihn außerdem noch'n Stück weiter hinten plaziert , ......eventuell auf dem Schaft hinter dem Buzzblade sogar noch einen Drilling mittels eines stabilen(großen) Einhängebügels montiert , ..........kann ja sein , das bei dem großen Teil ein Hecht 'mal quer beißt !

..............aber das "grüne Hühnchen" oben , das hat 'was , ......sehr schön#6 !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

nee habs noch nicht getestet, will jetzt eben los. der buzzer soll keine freien hakenspitzen haben, ist für krautige stellen. ok evtl kommt noch nen größerer haken, hatte nur keinen da. 
das hühnchen find ich auch klasse. sind meine ersten eigenbau spinner überhaupt. geht besser als ich gedacht hab:m


----------



## Wizard2 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

so wieder da, das hühnchen läuft top:m
der buzzbait war etwas zu schwer, lief 5-10cm unter der oberfläche wenn ich ihn mit der eigentlich geplanten geschwindigkeit einleiher. hab jetzt von 20g auf etwa 10g blei reduziert. mal gucken was die krauthechte davon halten.;+


----------



## diemai (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> nee habs noch nicht getestet, will jetzt eben los. der buzzer soll keine freien hakenspitzen haben, ist für krautige stellen. ok evtl kommt noch nen größerer haken, hatte nur keinen da.
> das hühnchen find ich auch klasse. sind meine ersten eigenbau spinner überhaupt. geht besser als ich gedacht hab:m


 
..............wenn du den Buzzer krautsicher haben willst , kannst du dir ja so'ne Spezialhaken besorgen , ......die Hakenspitzen verschwinden dabei im Gummi , .......sind in Deutschland allerdings selten zu finden , ..........gibt wohl auch mehr Fehlbisse(wie bei allen Kraut-Ködern) !

http://www.thefind.com/sports/info-weighted-worm-hooks

Spinner und Kraut passen meiner Meinung eh' nicht so gut zusammen , da sich sehr feines Grünzeug auch immer gerne um das Blatt und die Achse wickelt und den Köder so blockiert . 

Freut' mich zu hören , das das "Federvieh" anständig läuft , .......da gibt's bestimmt bald Hecht 'drauf !


                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

hi diemai, der haken ist son spezial haken nur etwas zu klein zwar kein wide gap aber auch einen wo die spitze im gummi versenkt wird. das grün welche ich damit befischen will sind keine faden algen sondern son wasserpest zeugs.

das grüne hühnchen pulsiert wie gewünscht, morgen gehts an nen guten hechtweiher, zwar keine riesen aber im schnitt um 70cm sind zu erwarten.


----------



## diemai (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> hi diemai, der haken ist son spezial haken nur etwas zu klein zwar kein wide gap aber auch einen wo die spitze im gummi versenkt wird. das grün welche ich damit befischen will sind keine faden algen sondern son wasserpest zeugs.
> 
> das grüne hühnchen pulsiert wie gewünscht, morgen gehts an nen guten hechtweiher, zwar keine riesen aber im schnitt um 70cm sind zu erwarten.


 

...............viel Glück dabei mit deinen neuen Spinnern , ....meine Frau schleppt mich heute an'n Teich , wo Hechte kaum auf KuKö's
beißen , sie angelt da auf Karpfen , ........aber morgen geht's  wahrscheinlich mit'm Boot auf irgendeinen kleineren Mecklenburger See , ......da könnte schon mehr gehen ..!

                            Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

thx, euch auch alles gute beim karpfen /hecht fang.

mfg Johannes


----------



## Evilcamper (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hi... in diesem Tread scheint ja so eniges an wissen zum Thema Blech zusammenzukommen. Ich bin da auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten Blinker. Ich habe ihn vor eingen Jahren an anem dicken Knüppel baumelnd aus einm Schwedischem See gezogen, ihn hübsch poliert und ihn spaßeshalber gleich mal eingesetzt. Den Rest des Urlaubs habe ich im Uferbereich außschließlich mit diesem Blech geangelt und die Kiste mit den Jerkbaits gar nicht mehr mit auf´s Boot genommen. Unzählige Hechte und dicke Barsche fiehlen darauf herrein und war den Ködern von meinem Reisebegleiter klar überlegen. Dummerweise war seine 2. chance auch bald verwirkt und ich bestattete ihn in dem gleichen See aus dem ich ihn geerntet hatte. Kennt evntl. jemand diesen Blinker? Leider sind die Bilder unscharf, da stark vergrößert. Wie aber unschwer zu erkennen, war er schlank, zum Ende hin sich leicht verbreiternd und silber. Davon gibt es natürlich ne Menge. Allerdings hatte er im letzten drittel ein eingestanztes Schuppenmuster und eine eingestantzte Kopf-Maulpartie im Heringsdesign. Ich denke mal das es ein Skaninavisches Produkt war, kann es aber natürlich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Habe jedenfalls schon öfters (in Deutschland wie Schweden) die Augen danach aufgehalten, natürlich erfolglos. Falls mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte, wäre ich echt happy...:m


----------



## Wizard2 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

so wieder da vom angeln. der buzzer ist super mit 10g blei. läuft schon bei relativ langsamen zug gut an der oberfläche und der doppelschwanz twister 2-3 cm unter der oberfläche. allerdings muß ich unbedingt nen größeren haken montieren. hatte heut ca 13-14 fehlattacken. zwar etwas deprimierend aber die flug einlage einiger hechte(und die sind wirklich geflogen, manche in ganzer länge aus dem wasser)  und einen gefangene hecht haben mich dann doch entschädigt
aber so viele heftige oberflächen attacken hatte ich glaub ich noch nie. da is ne popper attacke nen witz gegen.:g

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/4803/hechtx.th.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Raubfischzahn (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hallo,

ich habe da mal ne Frage. Bekannte haben mir aus ihrem USA Urlaub ein paar Wobbler und Spinner mitgebracht. Unter anderem war ein Spinner dabei, den ich so noch nicht gesehen habe. Der Hersteller ist Jake´s Lures und das Modell heißt Spin-A-Lure.
Kann mir jemand etwas über diese Modell sagen? Am hinteren Ende ist ja anscheinend die Öse zum einhängen an das Vorfach. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er sich dann im Wasser dreht aber da die Öse mit dem Metallkörper ja direkt mit dem Vorfach verbunden wird, müsste sich die Schnur doch extrem verdrehen?#c
Hier mal ein paar Fotos:


----------



## vermesser (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Evilcamper schrieb:


> Leider sind die Bilder unscharf, da stark vergrößert. Wie aber unschwer zu erkennen, war er schlank, zum Ende hin sich leicht verbreiternd und silber. Davon gibt es natürlich ne Menge. Allerdings hatte er im letzten drittel ein eingestanztes Schuppenmuster und eine eingestantzte Kopf-Maulpartie im Heringsdesign.



Könnte es sich hierbei um einen Spinnex Salmon oder etwas ähnliches handeln? Die Form und die doppelte Welle im Blech sprechen meines Erachtens dafür. Ebenso wie die Größe. Der ist in Polen sehr verbreitet in unterschiedlichen Dekors und von verschiedenen Herstellern, allerdings in Deutschland schwer zu bekommen. Auch meiner Erfahrung nach sind die sehr fängig. Hier mal ein Bild: http://www.rybobranie.pl/spinnex/galeria/437/salmon

Die Seite des Herstellers ist www.spinnex.com

Aber wie gesagt- in Polen und Osteuropa gibt es meines Wissens unzählige Variationen dieses Blinkers, das ist so wie bei unserem Effzett. Solltest Du die Gelegenheit haben, auf einen polnischen Markt zu kommen oder auf einen Trödelmarkt, wo die Polen Angelkram verkaufen, hast Du gute Chancen den zu bekommen.


----------



## flor61 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hallo Vermesser,

Dein SPINNEX-Hinweis war gut. Meine Eisenkiste ist voll davon, Spinner und Blinker. In unserer verlustreichen Spree ist es von Vorteil, wenn man an die Teile relativ preiswert rankommt, und fangen tun ´se auch noch.
Ich kann nur jedem raten, statt Zigaretten diese Teile aus Polen zu importieren 

Petri


----------



## Evilcamper (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



vermesser schrieb:


> Könnte es sich hierbei um einen Spinnex Salmon oder etwas ähnliches handel .


 
Ist zwar nicht der selbe, aber in der Art schon sehr ähnlich.
 Big THX :m


----------



## Daywalker155 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er sich dann im Wasser dreht aber da die Öse mit dem Metallkörper ja direkt mit dem Vorfach verbunden wird, müsste sich die Schnur doch extrem verdrehen?#c
> Hier mal ein paar Fotos:


 
Wenn sich der Köder dreht würde ich dir ein 3fach wirbel vorschlagen und verdreht sich die schnur nicht mehr :m


----------



## diemai (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Diese Spinnex-Teile bekommt man in Hamburg auf fast jedem Flohmarkt, ..... bei polnischen Händlern , .........für das Geld kaufe ich mir lieber 'ne Currywurst oder warte , bis ich 'mal alte , unansehnliche"EffZett's" oder so zum Aufpolieren finde !

..............die Dinger sind aus Stahlblech gefertigt , und wenn sie ein paar 'mal Bekanntschaft mit steinigem Grund , Brückenpfeilern o.ä. gemacht haben , wird die Chromschicht beschädigt und man hat in seiner Tacklebox schöne braune Flecken !

@ Raubfischzahn

Wie ich hier ja schon 'mal geschrieben habe , sparen sich die Ami's gerne 'n Einhängewirbel an ihren Metallködern , ......eine Unart meiner Meinung nach , ........also nachrüsten !

Bei rotierenden Ködern schalte ich immer ein Anti-Drall-Plättchen zwischen Hauptschnur und Stahlvorfach , .......wenn's in der Größe passt , verhindert das zuverlässig jeglichen Schnurdrall .

Kenne diesen Köder nicht , kann daher über sein Laufverhalten nix sagen , ......er ist aber offensichtlich dem bekannteren "Super Duper" von "Luhr Jensen" nachempfunden , ......einen speziellem Salmoniden-Blinker :

http://www.luhrjensen.com/products/trout-lures

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@diemai

danke für Info! 
Ob der Köder nur rotiert, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich damit noch nicht geangelt habe. Auf der Lurejensen Seite, ist wie du schon sagtest, der Super Duper dem meinen ziemlich stark nachempfunden und dort ist aber auch ein Karbiner angebracht, der bei meinen komplett fehlt. 
Ich werde diesen mal nachrüsten und ihn einfach mal testen. Habe zudem gelesen, dass man diesen Köder auch Jiggen kann. Ich werde ihn einfach mal ausprobieren und mal schauen wie er so läuft.

Beim betrachten der Verpackung, habe ich noch einen Satz gefunden den ich ein wenig lustig fand: "Salmon, Bass , Pike...if you find a fish that doesn´t bite on a Jakes, please let us Know" 
Das Unternehmen, scheint jedenfalls großes Vertrauen in den Köde zu haben. Na warten wir mal ab

Grüße


----------



## vermesser (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............die Dinger sind aus Stahlblech gefertigt , und wenn sie ein paar 'mal Bekanntschaft mit steinigem Grund , Brückenpfeilern o.ä. gemacht haben , wird die Chromschicht beschädigt und man hat in seiner Tacklebox schöne braune Flecken !



Das mag alles sein. Dafür sind die Dinger in Polen für irgendwas um einen Euro zu haben, laufen und fangen 1a und haben meistens sogar vernünftige Haken dran. Mehr erwarte ICH nicht von einem Köder. Meinetwegen können sie die Dinger in Hinterindien aus alten Bierbüchsen klöppeln, solang sie Fische fangen. Und das tun sie definitiv besser als manche teuren Hochglanzköder. Und ein riskanter Wurf ist auch kein Problem, einen Abriss kann ich verschmerzen.


----------



## diemai (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und das tun sie definitiv besser als manche teuren Hochglanzköder. Und ein riskanter Wurf ist auch kein Problem, einen Abriss kann ich verschmerzen.


 
...............das wäre für mich wirklich der einzige Grund für'n Kauf(für'n Euro) , .......aber hier auf den Flohmärkten verlangen die schon fast hiesige Ladenpreise !

@ Raubfischzahn

Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht über's Laufverhalten oder sogar Fänge darauf !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (19. August 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

.................na , .....das Interesse ist hier ja etwas eingeschlafen , ........alle am Wasser , ...... oder was |supergri?


Habe diese niedlichen Teile gestern aus Nordirland(Ebay-Shop) bekommen , .....sind aber "Made in Australia" , ......sogenannte "Tasmanische Teufel" in 13,5gr und 20gr.

Vor Jahren hatte "Jenzi" diese Dinger auch 'mal hierzulande verkauft , .....sind aber dennoch schwer zu finden .

Es sind top Forellenköder , ...hatte auf meine bisher drei Exemplare schon einige Fische in Forellenteichen fangen können , ........bin jetzt aber in einen Verein eingetreten , wo man in den Vereinsteichen und gepachteten Flußstrecken auch Bachforellen und Regenbogner fangen kann(in den Flußstrecken bestehen Chancen auch auf Meerforelle und sogar Lachs) , ...deshalb habe ich mir gedacht , das ich mein Sortiment vielleicht 'mal etwas erweitern sollte|supergri !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage. Bekannte haben mir aus ihrem USA Urlaub ein paar Wobbler und Spinner mitgebracht. Unter anderem war ein Spinner dabei, den ich so noch nicht gesehen habe. Der Hersteller ist Jake´s Lures und das Modell heißt Spin-A-Lure.
> Kann mir jemand etwas über diese Modell sagen? Am hinteren Ende ist ja anscheinend die Öse zum einhängen an das Vorfach. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass er sich dann im Wasser dreht aber da die Öse mit dem Metallkörper ja direkt mit dem Vorfach verbunden wird, müsste sich die Schnur doch extrem verdrehen?#c
> Hier mal ein paar Fotos:



Ich habe es endlich mal geschaftt den Köder ausgiebig zu testen.Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht dazu:

Mir hat das einfach keine Ruhe gelassen mit diesem ominösen Köder. Ich wollte unbedingt wissen, wie man  das Ding richtig führt und am Wasser angekommen stellte ich nach ein  Probewürfen fest, dass es richtig gut läuft. 

Wenn man ihn in einfach langsamen einkrubelt, taumelt er schön  verführerisch hin und her und dreht sich dabei. Beim absinken taumelt  der Köder in rotierenden Bewegungen zum Grund. Der Fehler den ich am  Anfang mit dem Köder gemacht habe, war dass ich ihn zu schnell  eingekurbelt habe und er sich dadurch nicht mehr richtig drehte. Wenn  man jedoch das ganze gleichmäßig und schön ruhig durchs Wasser zieht,  sehen die Bewegungen richtig geil aus. 

Ich bin letztendlich absolut begeister von dem Ding. Gefällt mir fast noch besser als jeder Spinner und Blinker. Aber auch 2 Barsche, und ein Hecht  fanden am Köder gefallen. Zudem es noch mehrere Fehlbisse von Barschen  gab. Das setzte den ganzen natürlich noch das gewisse "i" Pünktchen oben  drauf. Jedoch werde ich aufgrund der Fehlbisse den Haken mal  austauschen, da dieser eher von minderwertiger Qualität ist. 




​ 
Konnte nur noch vom ersten Barsch  ein Foto machen da dann die Akkus der Cam alle waren. Aber es geht ja  nicht um die Fotos sondern darum dass der Köder anscheind doch mehr  potenzial hat als Anfangs gedacht.

#h


----------



## diemai (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@  Raubfischzahn

..........habe neulich so'n Ding von jemandem aus'm Board hier eingetauscht , .......wollte den nachbauen , bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen .

Leider ist er aus beschichtetem Stahlblech , nicht aus Messing , wenn ich mich recht entsinne !

Es gibt noch einen ähnlichen Köder :

http://www.johnnyspond.com/luhr-jensen-super-duper-lures.html

Vielleicht sollte ich das Teil doch 'mal fischen.....|kopfkrat:m!

                  Gruß , diemai


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich das Teil doch 'mal fischen.....|kopfkrat:m!



Meiner Meinung ist echt echt ein Versuch wert. Du wirst sicherlich so wie ich echt zufrieden sein. Was ich noch vergessen hatte zu erwähnen, das Ding fliegt mit seinen 7g wie "Hölle". Da kommt kein gewöhnlicher Spinner ran.

Wenn du mal damit angeln solltest ist auch äusserste Vorischt geboten...

http://www.getbentsportfishing.com/forum/open-forum/11188-wear-sunglasses-while-fishing.html

Grüße


----------



## pangea (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> . . ., dass der Köder anscheind doch mehr  potenzial hat als Anfangs gedacht



Hallo

Vielleicht deshalb, weil ihn die Fische NOCH nicht kennen !

Ich würde den Haken gegen einen Einzelhaken tauschen ( Gamakatsus sind zur Zeit meine erste Wahl ). Bei Spinnern und Blinkern habe ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, im Gegensatz zu Wobblern.

Grüsse aus Graz

Ps.: Schöne Fotos machst du !


----------



## diemai (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ist echt echt ein Versuch wert. Du wirst sicherlich so wie ich echt zufrieden sein. Was ich noch vergessen hatte zu erwähnen, das Ding fliegt mit seinen 7g wie "Hölle". Da kommt kein gewöhnlicher Spinner ran.
> 
> Wenn du mal damit angeln solltest ist auch äusserste Vorischt geboten...
> 
> ...


 
................ist das eklig:c|bigeyes !

Werde den dann aber trotzdem 'mal einpacken......, langsam einkurbeln!

@ Pangea

............könntest recht haben , ........ich probiere ja auch immer gerne ungewöhnliche KuKö's , aber in das Teil hatte ich bisjetzt kein Vertrauen , ....soll ja eigentlich auf Forellen ausgelegt sein !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@ Pangea

Danke!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall den Drilling gegen einen Einzelhaken austauschen. Ist ne ganze schöne fummelei, so nen drilling aus nem kleinen Barschmaukl zu fummeln. Und um mir das zu ersparen und vor allem den Fisch schonenender zu behandeln, kommt da nen Einzelhaken dran. Und das der Köder in dem Gewässer eher unbekannt ist kann eventuell im Zusammenhang mit den Fängen stehen. Das muss ich aber bei den nächsten Ausflügen nochmal ausgiebig testen. 


@diemai
Ich habe bis jetzt viel gelesen, dass dieser Köder aber auch sehr häufig eingestzt wird, wenn es auf Schwarzbarsche geht. Aber wie gesagt, versuch den Köder ruhig beim nächsten Einsatz mal mit zu nehmen. Wenn es bei dir Barsche oder Hechte gibt, werden die mit sicherheit das Ding nicht verachten

Viel erfolg!


----------



## Bobster (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...und hier 'mal 2 "aufpolierte" Kupferlinge.

Einer könnte sogar ein ABU sein |kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und hier 'mal 2 "aufpolierte" Kupferlinge.
> 
> Einer könnte sogar ein ABU sein |kopfkrat


 
................müsste dann aber 'draufstehen ...!

Ich habe hier einige polnische Blinker , hab' ich vor'n paar Wochen auf'm Flohmarkt als Blanks erstanden !

Das Interessante daran ist , das sie den Bearbeitungsmarken nach mit der Hand ausgesägt oder ausgeschnitten wurden , auch die Löcher sind nicht gestanzt, sondern gebohrt und sogar angesenkt , ......trotzdem ist das Messing, bzw. Kupferblech teilweise galvanisiert worden .

Auf einen davon hab' ich letztens sogar 'nen halbstarken Esox gefangen , man muß sie ultra-langsam einholen , da sie wegen der großen Wölbung sonst nur noch auf,-und ab flattern .

Typisch polnischer Blinker-Stil , auf einem Blinker war sogar noch ein Preisschild über 4,20 Zloty , .............Springringe , Haken und Wirbel sind von mir zugefügt !

Auf dem zweiten Bild ein dickblechiger, alter DAM-Blinker , .......ein französicher "Voblex"-Bleikopfspinner(allerdings ist der Kopf aus Plastik) und ein schwedischer Spinner , .....ebenfalls alle vom Flohmarkt ! 

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

.......hallo , Leute , 

...........hier meine neuesten Flohmarkt-Erwerbungen von heute morgen , .......ein "schwuler" Hechtblinker 40gr. von "Balzer"(die schöne rosa Farbe kommt auf dem Foto nicht so gut 'rüber:m) und ein alter DAM "Catch" in 10gr. 

Hauptsächlich haben mich aber diese schön gemachten Eigenbauten aus 1,0 bzw. 1,5mm Messingblech interressiert , ......mir gefällt die beidseitig aufgebrachte grünliche Färbung sehr gut(und ich denke , die Fische werden das genauso sehen) , ........natürlich aber auch die pure Messingfarbe der beiden größeren Eigenbauten .

Die Blinker sind alle lackiert und laufen daher nicht an , .....jedenfalls so lange nicht , wie der Lack 'draufbleibt!

Zwei der Teile sind doppellagig , ......habe bei allen Blinkern neue Haken und Wirbel sowie Klebeaugen angebracht , ...entweder waren sie garnicht "armiert" oder hatten unansehnliche Drillinge und /oder Springringe montiert .

Habe für alle Blinker und noch einen kleinen Wobbler(siehe Wobbler-Fotothread)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3478674&postcount=1302


9 Euronen gelegt , ...da kann ich nicht meckern !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Lang' lebe Schleswig-Holstein-wo es anscheinend
Anglerflöhmärkte gibt 

Da ist bei uns nicht drann zu denken


----------



## diemai (6. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Lang' lebe Schleswig-Holstein-wo es anscheinend
> Anglerflöhmärkte gibt
> 
> Da ist bei uns nicht drann zu denken


 
War'n normaler Flohmarkt , ...aber ab und zu findet man 'mal was Schönes , oft aber auch nix !

Meistens Ruten/Rollen , gute Kunstköder weniger , ......fast auf jedem Flohmarkt aber Schrott aus Fernost .

Spezielle Anglerflohmärkte gibt's auch sehr wenige , .....im Sommer ist hier einer im Kreis Stormarn an'nem Forellenteich , .....in Nordniedersachsen vor den Toren Hamburgs gibt's(oder zumindest gab's) auch einen und jetzt wieder im kommenden Februar findet der einzige(soweit ich weiß) jährliche Hamburger Anglerflohmarkt statt .

Den dieses Jahr hab'ich verpaßt , ...war Sonntags da , aber der ist immer Samstags#c|bigeyes#q!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lorenz (10. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hi

gibt es eigentlich Blinker die mit dem Gladsax Snaps vergleichbar sind?  Eventuell auch ne Nr. kleiner/größer?


Der Gladsax Snaps ist der glatte mit dem angequetschen Bleistück:
http://www.fishing-mart.com.pl/sklep/en/popenphoto.php?file=../p/s3/940901285930955.jpg


----------



## west1 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> @  Raubfischzahn
> 
> ..........habe neulich so'n Ding von jemandem aus'm Board hier eingetauscht , .......wollte den nachbauen , bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen .
> 
> ...



Dieter könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal ein zwei Bilder und ein paar Maße von dem Teil einstellen? 
Hab noch etwas VA- und Messingblech im Keller liegen.  :m


----------



## diemai (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal ein zwei Bilder und ein paar Maße von dem Teil einstellen?
> Hab noch etwas VA- und Messingblech im Keller liegen. :m


 
...........kann ich machen Hubert , im Blinkerbau-Thread , ......wenn ich ihn finde , .......gehe gleich 'mal suchen , kann aber auch sein , das ich heute nicht mehr da rankomme#c!

                                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



diemai schrieb:


> ...........kann ich machen Hubert , im Blinkerbau-Thread , ......wenn ich ihn finde , .......gehe gleich 'mal suchen , kann aber auch sein , das ich heute nicht mehr da rankomme#c!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


Dieter es eilt nicht. 
Dank dir schon mal! :m


----------



## Meteraal (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Den alten Thread mal aus der Versenkung holen...
Frag mich aber nicht, was das für Köder sind die ersten beiden:


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Meteraal schrieb:


> Den alten Thread mal aus der Versenkung holen...
> Frag mich aber nicht, was das für Köder sind die ersten beiden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 177334


 

Auf jeden Fall sehr alte Teile , .....geil !

Im Vordergrund das ist eventuell ein "Behm-Blinker" , ....siehe hier :

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,918/

Den Zweiten hab' ich aber auch schon 'mal auf irgend'ner Seite gesehen .......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat .


                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...wahre "Schätzchen" hast Du da #6


----------



## diemai (6. März 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



mad jax schrieb:


> Wirklich interessante Sachen hier zu sehen #6
> Und hier meine "handmade" Blinker:
> 
> 3.jpg
> ...


 
......sehr saubere Arbeit #6#6, benutzt du Stanz ,-und Formwerkzeuge ?

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (29. November 2012)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...hat einer schon die neuen 

*DAM Effzett Pro Blinker* 

und möchte ein Bild einstellen ?

Ich würde Sie mir gerne alle holen 

könnte aber zur Rechtfertigung des "haben müssens" noch einige Bilder, außer den normalen "Katalog-Bildern" zur Beruhigung des Gewissen und natürlich des häuslichen Friedens gebrauchen.


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...hat einer schon die neuen
> 
> *DAM Effzett Pro Blinker*
> 
> ...


 
Im neuesten "Raubfisch" gibt's einen Artikel darüber , auf beiliegender DVD ist auch'n Filmchen , .....hab' ich mir aber noch nicht angeschaut !

Hallo , Gemeinde:m , 

Ist zwar kein Foto und auch auf Englisch , ......aber wenn ihr trotzdem 'mal schauen möchtet :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8oCfvOkvUg

Ab 19:47 sind die Blinker auch in (Badewannen)Aktion zu sehen .

Ach wie schön , das ich über die Feiertage oft immer VIEL Zeit hab:q!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

...mal aus der Versenkung geholt :m


 Weit und tief...zumindest ist das jetzt wieder bei uns angesagt und da ich auf alte und neue Eisen stehe, ist für mich
 wieder verstärkt, zumindest die Blinker-Zeit angebrochen.

 Hier 'ne 2g Zikade, welche z.Zt. auf Barsche, Renken, etc. gut Fangerfolge bringt.

 Dazu noch einen "geretteten" Balzer - Effzett Nachbau mit
 40g gerade richtig für die dicken Mutties bei uns


----------



## mad jax (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

http://*ih.us/a/img259/6136/42803036510495692111510.jpgGrüße von Sn & Zapon :g


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Schöne Köder sind wieder gepostet worden , ........da will ich auch nicht mehr hintenanstehen ! 

........hier eine meiner neuesten Erwerbungen vom US Ebay , ....ein 15cm(6 Zoll) Blinker des kanadischen Herstellers "Williams" , recht dünnblechig und angegeben mit 28 Gramm(1 Unze) .

Der Haken kann an beiden Enden montiert werden , ....so kann man die Aktion verändern , .......habe den Blinker allerdings bisjezt erst mit dem Drilling am dickeren Ende montiert gefischt, ...ich denke , andersherum steigt er Blinker zu schnell hoch .

Läßt sich(jedenfalls bein wenig , -oder Rückenwind) noch passabel werfen und wegen des geringen Gewichtes auch noch recht langsam grundnah einleiern .

Neben meinem neuestem Eigenbau gefertigt nach einem YouTube-Video von User "karvaly48" hier zu sehen :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h10L6Qdb7GI

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## mad jax (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

"Der Haken kann an beiden Enden montiert werden , ....so kann man die Aktion verändern , .......habe den Blinker allerdings bisjezt erst mit dem Drilling am dickeren Ende montiert gefischt, ...ich denke , andersherum steigt er Blinker zu schnell hoch ."

Stimmt alles :m

Dazu habe ich auch etwas zu zeigen. Bald

...


----------



## diemai (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



mad jax schrieb:


> Stimmt alles :m
> 
> Dazu habe ich auch etwas zu zeigen. Bald


 
 ..............bin gespannt!

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

@mad jax

 Ich will auch so eine gekräuselte Oberfläche ?
 Verursacht das dieser *Zapon-Lack ?*


----------



## mad jax (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Nein, Zapon hält die oberflache "frisch"/ ; schützt gegen Anlaufen, Oxidation und Verfärbungen, haftet auf verschiedenen Metalluntergründen, wie Messing, Silber, Gold, Bronze, Kupfer..

Zinn und die Verarbeitungsweise erzielen eine herausragende Optik.

..


----------



## Bobster (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Hier mal mein neuester Zugang im UL-Blinker Bereich.
 Im "Neu-Deutschen" müsste ich jetzt über "Spoons" schreiben, das sehe ich aber nicht ein 

 Wird heute - bis kurz vorm Spiel - auf Barsch getestet :m


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Da hat aber wer die Farbereihenfolge vertauscht.


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuester Zugang im UL-Blinker Bereich.
> Im "Neu-Deutschen" müsste ich jetzt über "Spoons" schreiben, das sehe ich aber nicht ein
> 
> Wird heute - bis kurz vorm Spiel - auf Barsch getestet :m



Haha , über diese Geschichte hatte ich neulich eine kleine Diskussion mit Sven Busse auf dem Youtube-Kanal "mikesbigtrouts" von Michael Kahlstadt , ...ich hatte da eingänglich unterschwellig etwas provokant kommentiert , was denn der Unterschied zwischen einem "Spoon" und einem "Blinker" sei ?

Ich spreche zwar recht gut englisch , aber mir gehen die ständigen Anglizismen in unserer deutschen Sprache nämlich auch auf den Keks , ...zumindest da , wo sie absolut unnötig sind , ......die Bezeichung "Forellenblinker" ist doch auch ein wesentlich aussagekräftigerer Begriff für einen solchen Köder , ........aber vielleicht von der Vermarktung her etwas unvorteilhafter ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

'hatte MiniWobbler und MiniTwister dabei....
 gefangen hat der neue "Forellenblinker" #c

 Kann ich nur empfehlen und werde mir pers. noch einen holen,
 eventuell sogar noch einen "Tacken" leichter.....


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Der ultimative Blinker & Spinner Fotothread !*

Blinker Nachfüllschublade...:q:m


----------



## Bilch (5. November 2018)

Ich habe ein bisschen meine Köderboxen in Ordnung gebracht und als ich diesen alten Balzer Colonel Spinner in die Hand genommen habe, sind so einige Erinnerungen zurückgekommen. Dieser Spinner war schon vor fast 40 Jahren in der Köderbox meines Onkels als er mir zum ersten mal seine Köder gezeigt hat, war einer der ersten Kunstköder die ich selbst nach ein paar Jahren ins Wasser geworfen habe und war auch an der Leine als die letzte Rolle meines Onkels ihren Geist aufgegeben hat  Von all den Ködern aus der alten Köderbox ist dieser Spinner der einzige, dem der Hängertod bis jetzt erspart wurde  Ich habe sogar begonnen mit dem Gedanken zu spielen ihm aufzubewahren, obwohl ich eigentlich der Meinung bin, dass wir die Dinger dazu haben um sie zu gebrauchen.


----------



## jkc (6. November 2018)

Wenn das Ding wirklich faat 40 Jahre alt ist wunder ich mich über den Drilling.


----------



## Bilch (6. November 2018)

Dem habe ich schon


jkc schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding wirklich faat 40 Jahre alt ist wunder ich mich über den Drilling.


Drillinge kan man auswechseln ...


----------



## Bobster (6. November 2018)

.........wenn die Spinner nicht immer so die Schnur verdrallen würden......
Ich weiß es gibt "Hilfsmittel" .....ich mag se trotzdem nicht besonders 

Sorry, Dein Balzer ist natürlich TOP !


----------



## Bobster (6. November 2018)

Schade das, zumindest für mich, das UL Spinnfischen für mich dieses Jahr vorbei ist.

Anbei ein Fotto meiner "UL-Spoon-Slit-Case"
Auf sauerländisch : Kleine Blinker Box 






...alle mit "Profi-Blinker Einzelhacken


----------



## pike-81 (17. November 2018)




----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. November 2018)

Elk Hanta


----------



## Bilch (19. November 2018)

@pike-81, Dein Bild passt eher in den High End Spinnrollen Fotothread oder in den Messer Fotothread


----------



## Bobster (9. Dezember 2018)

.....bei dem Scheixxwetter habe ich mal eine Auswahl
mit dem "Wahnsinnshaken" ääähhhh........... *veredelt *


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2018)

Moin, habe ich meine ich auch noch welche da, wollte ich evntl. mal an nen Wobbler tüddeln, da die Gamakatsu LShassenichgesehenF immer wieder aufbiegen.

Damits nicht nur OT ist hier drei Eppinger Dare Devle, schon gefischt wenn auch viel zu selten.

2x COP E CAT und HUSKIE DEVLE





Grüße JK


----------



## forellen-fangen (13. Dezember 2018)

Hab mir ein kleines Spoon Set zugelegt/erstellt. Wichtig waren für mich dabei die Kontrastfarben. Also jeweils die Rückseite schwarz. Es sind ein paar grelle Farben dabei wie grün gelb orange und auch ein paar gedecktere Farben wie Rot und Blau. Für mich auch sehr interessant und durchaus fängig weiß/schwarz. 

Was haltet ihr davon? Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Liebe Grüße 

Janik


----------



## Bobster (14. Dezember 2018)

...je nachdem wie schwer die Teile sind ( 5g ?) kann man noch einen "Mini" Wirbel vorschalten.
Die Haken würde ich unbedingt schützen, ansonsten verhaken die sich nicht nur, sondern werden stumpf und
verkratzen den Lack !
Dazu kannst Du Weinkorken zurecht schneiden und Teile davon als Hakenschützer benutzen.
Wenn Du nix zu tun hast, würde ich mir auch die Box "auskleiden" mit z.B. Moosgummi
und mir "Schaumstoff" als Füllung für die Fächer ausschneiden, da mit jeder
Bewegung der Köderbox alle Teile umhergeschüttelt werden und zerkratzen.

Man kann auch noch alle Sprengringe austauschen, z.b. gegen kleinere , schwarze....wenn man will
Man kann auch noch alle Haken austauschen, viele gehen dann eine Nummer kleiner an den Start und/oder ganz ohne Wiederhaken....wenn man will
Man kann auch alles abbauen und dann mit "glänzendem Klarlack" besprühen.....wenn man will

.......aber geh jetzt erst mal angeln....


----------



## Bobster (14. Dezember 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Damits nicht nur OT ist hier drei Eppinger Dare Devle, schon gefischt wenn auch viel zu selten.
> 
> 2x COP E CAT und HUSKIE DEVLE
> Anhang anzeigen 317115
> ...



Eppinger Dare Devle - ich liebe die 
'hatte mir vor 2 Jahren mal ne ganze Kiste aus den US of A kommen lassen...
sehr zur Freude meines örtlichen "Zollamtes" 

...fangen tun se auch .....


----------



## Bobster (29. Januar 2019)

Ein Satz mini "THOR'S"
5cm - 5g

Ready to go.....


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2019)

Die sind hübsch ... genau "mein Wetter"!


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2019)

Moin, sowas in die Richtung habe ich auch (letztens beim Hechtfischen aus dem Baum geangelt).





Leider wie zu sehen ohne jegliches Vorfach direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden, zum Glück hing er im Baum - ich gehe davon aus, dass das Teil schon etwas spezielleres ist und nicht unbedingt einem unerfahrenen Jungangler gehörte...
Wollte eigentlich noch schauen was da wohl für ein Haken dran ist, ist nämlich ordentlich stabil; Um Welten besser als die mir bekannten Gamakatsu mit dieser Form.

Edit: Der Einzelhaken ist scheinbar nicht original, finde die Köder nur mit Drillingshaken.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Januar 2019)

Evtl. ein VMC 7237 ?


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2019)

Könnte tatsächlich sein, dachte bisher immer, dass die alle annähernd baugleich zu den Gamakatsu sind - danke.


----------

